# [OOC - Pathfinder] The Fog of War



## Mark Chance (Mar 24, 2009)

*The Set-Up*
_The town council of Feldspar has hired you to investigate frightening goings-on that have closed mining operations. The disturbances started with strange noises and shouts in an unknown tongue. The source of these sounds could not be determined. A few days ago, the situation went from eerie to deadly. Four miners were found slain, their bodies punctured and bruised repeatedly in a most horrible fashion. The cause of the injuries remains a mystery, although one of the town healers did extract several lumps of grayish metal from various punctures.

Found near one of the bodies was the only other clue, one that raises more questions than answers, namely a dagger, the hilt of which is emblazoned with a peculiar sign:





Rested and equipped, you have arrived at the mine just outside Feldspar. The imposing Dragon's Teeth foothills dominate the view. At the moment, at least, all is quiet. The path down into the mine awaits.

Can you solve this mystery?_

*Characters*
I'm looking for four players who can each create a 2nd-level character using the Pathfinder Beta rules with these additional considerations:

1. Use the racial option described under "Designer Notes: Starting Hit Points" and use Invisible Castle to roll hit points for 2nd level.

2. You get 900 gp for starting equipment. Approved sources for equipment are the Pathfinder Beta only.

3. We're using the Medium XP column for level advancement. Each character starts with 4,750 XP.

4. Each character receives 5d4+5 points to spend on increasing his basic attributes, bought according to Table 2-1: Ability Score Costs. Use Invisible Castle for this roll as well.

5. Good-aligned characters only.

[sblock=Special Considerations]
The party has discovered that the pull of gravity is less than normal for them. The following game effects should be remembered: +5 Str for carrying capacity, +2 on CMB checks, +2 on Acrobatics, Climb, and Swim checks, and +10 feet base speed. If applicable, work these into your posts, to include your characters' reactions to the effects.
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 24, 2009)

Mmm...crossover...with Nazis...

My interest is piqued. I'm thinking some form of sorceror...possibly an elemental affinity or fey affinity one... I like the idea of guns vs magic. 

21 attribute points by Invis Castle... Roll Lookup

I'll wait to roll HP until I'm sure I know what sort of character I want and have gotten into the game fer real.


----------



## Mark Chance (Mar 24, 2009)

Shayuri said:


> I'll wait to roll HP until I'm sure I know what sort of character I want and have gotten into the game fer real.




You're in as long as you promise on Bruce Campbell's chin not to flake out on the game.


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 24, 2009)

I'll probably regret asking this, but is that aimed at me in particular, or is it a generic thing you ask all your players?


----------



## Ambrus (Mar 24, 2009)

What's better than D&D? Why, D&D with evil nazis of course! Though I suppose you could be using the swastica emblem in its traditional teutonic symbolism; that of the god Thunor/Thor's lightning/hammer. Sounds interesting either way.

So is character creation limited solely to Pathfinder RPG Beta or are you allowing any other 3.5 sourcebooks?


----------



## Mark Chance (Mar 24, 2009)

Shayuri said:


> I'll probably regret asking this, but is that aimed at me in particular, or is it a generic thing you ask all your players?




I thought it was a very common oath. Hmm....



Ambrus said:


> So is character creation limited solely to Pathfinder RPG Beta or are you allowing any other 3.5 sourcebooks?




Just PF Beta, please. I'm curious to get a feel for how PF looks without make-up and accessories.


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 24, 2009)

Hehe, I've never been asked to promise I wouldn't flake before. I guess I just took it too personally.


----------



## Mark Chance (Mar 24, 2009)

Shayuri said:


> Hehe, I've never been asked to promise I wouldn't flake before. I guess I just took it too personally.




No problema. I very seldom mean to cause offense.


----------



## ghostcat (Mar 24, 2009)

I am definitely interested. I'll brew up a character tomorrow, if that's OK with you.


----------



## Mark Chance (Mar 24, 2009)

ghostcat said:


> I am definitely interested. I'll brew up a character tomorrow, if that's OK with you.




Works for me.


----------



## kinem (Mar 25, 2009)

Interested ... I think I'll try a fighter/rogue.


----------



## ghostcat (Mar 25, 2009)

See below


----------



## ghostcat (Mar 25, 2009)

*Piedra Odio*

58 year old Dwarven Male. Ranger 3
*Height* 4'1"; *Weight* 154lbs; *Eyes* Brown; *Hair* Black; crew-cut.

Ability Score = 5d4+5=17

Stat    Base	Race	Score   Mod	Points
STR      13	 0	 13     (+1)	 3
DEX      16	 0	 16     (+3)	 10
CON      12	 2	 14     (+2)	 2
INT      10	 0	 10     (+0)	 0
WIS      12	 2	 14     (+2)	 2
CHA      10	 -2	 8      (-1)	 0

*AL* CG
*Move* 20 ft.
*Initiative* +3 (+3 Dex)

*Armor Class* 17 (10 base + 3 Armor, + 3 Dex, +1 Two Weapon Defence)

*Hit points* 30 ((HD 10 + 2 (con mod) + 8 (Dwarf) + 2nd Level Hit Points (1d10=1) + 2 (con mod)) + 3rd Level Hit Points (1d10=5) + 2 (con mod))
*BAB* +3, melee +4, ranged +6, Grapple +4
*CMB* +4

*Fort* +5 (base +3, mod +2)
*Reflex* +6 (base +3, mod +3)
*Will* +3 (base +1, mod +2)

*Languages* Common,dwarven

*Racial Traits*
	Darkvision (60 ft.)

*Skills* 18 (6 per level)
Climb 			   2        (1 rank +1 str)
Heal                       8        (3 rank +2 wis +3 class)
Knowledge (Nature)         6        (3 rank +0 int +3 class)
Perception                 8        (3 rank +2 wis +3 class)
- Notice unusual stonework 10       (3 rank +2 wis +3 class +2 dwarf)	
- Perception (Taste)       10       (3 rank +2 wis +3 class +2 dwarf)
- Perception (Touch)       10       (3 rank +2 wis +3 class +2 dwarf)
Ride                       5        (2 rank  +3 dex)
Stealth                    6        (3 rank  +3 dex)
Survival                   8        (3 rank  +2 wis +3 class)
- Follow/identify tracks   9        (3 rank  +2 wis +3 class +1 ranger)

*Feats*
	Combat Reflexes			
	Armor Proficiency (Light)
	Endurance	
	Martial Weapon Proficiency	
	Shield Proficiency		
	Simple Weapon Proficiency
	Two-Weapon Fighting
	Two-Weapon Defence

*SPECIAL QUALITIES*
Defensive Training (Ex)
Favored Terrain (Plains) (Ex)
Greed (Ex)
Hatred (Ex)
Hearty (Ex)
Keen Senses (Ex)
Stability (Ex)
Steady (Ex)
Stonecunning (Ex)
Track (Ex)
Weapon Familiarity (Ex)
Wild Empathy (Ex)

Unarmed Strike +4 Melee (1d3+1, 20/x2)
Crossbow, Light +6 ranged (1d8, 80 ft., 19-20/x2)
Dagger -6 Melee (1d4+1, 19-20/x2)
Dagger (Thrown) +6 ranged (1d4, 10 ft., 19-20/x2)
Mace, Light +2 Melee (1d6, 20/x2)
Masterwork Waraxe (Dwarven) +3 Melee (1d10+1, 20/x3)

*Equipment*
Masterwork Studded Leather Armor	 20Ilbs
Bolts (Crossbow/10)           1Ilbs
Mace (Light)                       4Ilbs
Masterwork Waraxe (Dwarven)        8Ilbs
Outfit (Explorer's)                8Ilbs
Backpack (24 lbs.)		  2Ilbs
-   Blanket (Winter)              3Ilbs
-   Oil (1 Pint Flask)              1Ilbs
-   Oil (1 Pint Flask)              1Ilbs
-   7 days Rations                7Ilbs
-   Waterskin                       4Ilbs
-   Waterskin                       4Ilbs
-   Tanglefoot Bag                4Ilbs
Bedroll                                5Ilbs
Crossbow (Light) 		  4Ilbs
Pouch (Neck) 			  0.5Ilbs
-	Coins		                  1Ilbs
Pouch (Belt) (1 lbs.)		  0.5Ilbs
-   Chalk (1 Piece)                 0
-   Fishhook                         0
-   Flint and Steel                  0
-   Thunderstone                  1Ilbs

Horse (Warhorse/Light) (276 lbs.)
- Saddle (Militry)                  30Ilbs
-   Barding (Leather/Large)        8Ilbs
 -  Piedra			  158Ilbs
 -  Equipment		  80Ilbs

*Total weight* 72
*Money* (44.58gp)	2pp, 22gp, 25sp, 8cp

*Light Load* < 50lbs
*Medium Load* 51-100lbs
*Heavy Load* 101-150lbs

[sblock="Background"]Piedro's (born Sturm Cantero) father was a shift supervisor in the Mindspin copper mines. Growing up, Sturm came to hate the mines and was always arguing with his father, who wanted Sturm to join him in the mines.   Eventually, tiring of the constant arguments, Sturm adopted the name Piedra Odio and run off with a clan of the Shriikirri-Quah Shoanti. Piedra took to the open air like a duck takes to water and quickly acquired the Shoanti tracking and survival skills.[/sblock]


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Mar 26, 2009)

I'm interested, been wanting to try Pathfinder... but it looks like you have your 4. If someone drops out, let me know... I've got an idea for a gnome druid. I'll type up more if you need another player...


----------



## Mark Chance (Mar 26, 2009)

ghostcat said:


> Stat    Base	Race	Score   Mod	Points
> CON      12	 2	 14     (+2)	 2
> 
> *Hit points* 21 ((HD 10 + 2 (con mod) + 8 (Dwarf) + 2nd Level Hit Points (1d10=1))




*ghostcat:* I think you missed adding your Con modifier to the second d10.

Everyone else: Let's get those characters posted.


----------



## Mark Chance (Mar 26, 2009)

Goddess FallenAngel said:


> I'm interested, been wanting to try Pathfinder... but it looks like you have your 4. If someone drops out, let me know... I've got an idea for a gnome druid. I'll type up more if you need another player...




Can do easy. Keep on eye on this thread, I guess, and we'll see what happens.


----------



## kinem (Mar 26, 2009)

```
Jon Tomes, male human rogue 2 / fighter 1, AL CG, 5200 xp

move 30', init +2, BAB +2, CMB +4
AC 19 (+4 armor, +4 dex, +1 dodge), touch 15, ff 14
saves Fort +1, Reflex +7, Will -1

hp 6 + 8 + 1d10 + 1d8 - 3 (con) + 2 (favored class) = 24
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2065104/

	score	cost
str 	14	5
dex 	18	10	(+2 racial)
con 	8	-2
int 	13	3
wis 	8	-2
cha 	11	1

feats:
point blank shot, combat expertise, improved feint, dodge (rogue talent), precise shot

skills (ranks/total):	24 pts (10 + 4), * = w/acp, & = w/MW tools
bluff 3/6, climb 3/7*, disable device 3/11*&, disguise 2/5, linguistics 1/5, perception 3/5, sleight of hand 3/9*,
stealth 3/9*, swim 1/5*, use magic device 2/5

class features:
trapfinding, sneak attack +1d6 (ranged: within 30')
evasion
rogue talent: combat feat: dodge


combat options:
improved feint: as move action: (-4 vs nonhumanoid, -8 vs animal, can't vs -- Int)
bluff +5 vs DC (10 + opponent's BAB + opponent's Wis modifier) or (10 + opponent's Sense Motive bonus)
to deny opponent dex to AC; SA +1d6

combat expertise: in melee, can choose +1 AC, -1 to hit

attacks
greatsword +5 melee (2d6+3, crit 19/x2)

longbow +6 ranged (1d8+1, crit 20/x3, range inc 110')
PBS: within 30' add +1 to hit and damage

equipment (900 gp):
MW greatsword, 2d6, 19/x2, 350 gp
composite longbow (+1 str),1d8, 20/x3, 110' inc.,200 gp
MW chain shirt, -1 acp, 250 gp
MW thieves' tools, +2 dd, 100 gp

20 arrows, 1 gp
debt to Sam, -1 gp
```

Description:
Jon is a 6' tall red-haired man.  He ran away from home as a child, and fell in with a gang of thieves, where he learned many of the skills he now relies on.  However, he regretted his life of crime, and became an adventurer hoping to make amends.  He helped a town fight off orc raids, and learned more traditional fighting skills from the other fighters there.  Now he is hoping to help solve the mysterious murders of the miners.


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 26, 2009)

Working up a pair of builds...a human air sorceror (storm theme) and a gnome fey sorceror.

Right now I'm leaning towards the gnome, but I'll see which turns out better and get some mechanics up tonight.


----------



## ghostcat (Mar 26, 2009)

Mark Chance said:


> *ghostcat:* I think you missed adding your Con modifier to the second d10.




Thanks for picking that up. I have updated my original character sheet.

Also, I have changed the Leather Armor for Studded Leather Armor.


----------



## Andor (Mar 27, 2009)

Darn those whacky Nazi occultists. Man would it feel good to fireball some Nazis. 

Are you full up? I seem to note a lack of healing... I could take a cleric or bard if you see the need. *wanders off to brush up on pathfinder clerics*


----------



## Mark Chance (Mar 27, 2009)

Andor said:


> Are you full up?




Well, I'm not quite sure. So far, we've got:

Shayuri: some sort of sorcerer
ghostcat: Piedra Odio, dwarf ranger 2
kinem: Jon Tomes, human rogue 1/fighter 1

Interest expressed (in chronological order):

Ambrus
Goddess FallenAngel
Andor

I've not heard from Ambrus since his first and only post herein, so I'm not sure if there's a character forthcoming or not.


----------



## Andor (Mar 27, 2009)

Last in line, but what the heck, I'll go ahead and roll up a character anyway. I'm curious to see how pathfinder plays out.

Stat points are ... 1.5 pt below average. For a cleric (5d4+5=16)

Redeemed by a good hp roll: hp (1d8=7) 3rd level. HP for 3rd level. No whammies! (1d8=5) 

Hmmm. I'm going with 1/2 elven cleric of Erastil. Picking domains is a pita. Animal is a gimme but chooseing between community, good and plant is hard. 

[sblock= Sam Elmwise]Sam Elmwise
1/2 elven cleric of Erastil

LG

Str 10
Dex 15 +2
Con 10
Int 10
Wis 17 +3
Chr 12 +1

hp = 26

Saves:
Fort 3 + 0 = 3
Ref  1 + 2 = 3
Will 3 + 3 = 6

Domains:
Animal
Community

Skills: 
Diplomacy(c) 2 + 1 + 3 = 6
Handle Animal 2 + 1 + 3 = 6
Heal(c) 2 + 3 + 3 = 8
Linguistics(c) 2 + 0 + 3 = 5 
Perception 1 + 3 + (2 for sight & sound) = 4/6

Languages:
Common
Elvish
Dwarven
Celestial

Feats:
Point Blank Shot
-Precise Shot
Skill focus (racial) (Handle Animal)

Racial Traits:
Low light vision
Keen senses (Sight & sound)
Immune to magic sleep
+2 vs Enchantment spells and Effects
Elf Blood
Favored Class: Cleric 

Domain Powers:
Summon Companion
Calming Touch

Spells:
Orisons: 
-Create Water
-Light
-Mending
-Stabilize

1st Level Spells 
- Speak with Animals (d)
- Bless (d)
- Comprehend Languages
- Detect Evil
- Obscureing Mist

2nd Level Spells
- Zone of Truth
- Hold Person

Equipment: 
Travelers Clothing

Masterwork Longbow (1d8x3 100' +1 to hit 3#) (375 gp)
- 20 Arrows (3#) (1gp)
Dagger (1d4 19-20 10' 1#) (2 gp)

Chain Shirt (+4 ac -2 check penalty 25#) (100 gp)

Holy Symbol of Erastil (1gp)
Healers Kit (1#) (50 gp)

Pony "Socks" (30 gp)
-Tack and Pack Saddle (17 gp)
-Clerical Vestments (5 gp)
-Bed Roll (5#)
-Extra Blankets & Tarps (15 lbs) (5 gp)
-Notebook (3#) (15 gp)
-Prayerbook (3#) (25gp)

Weight on person: 33 lbs Light encumberance
GP Spent: 626 (273 gp Remaining) 
1 gp loaned to Jon for arrows.
[/sblock]

[sblock= Background]Sam was born of the love between his mother Sara of Swinedon and his father Kindal Farstrider. Sara was a member of a large and mildly prosperous farming family and Kindal was a cleric of Erasil who served a rather large territory in a roaming circuit. Sam grew up in his mothers farm amoung his many human relatives but only looked forward to his fathers rather infrequent visits, aspiring to nothing more than to be like his dashing and exotic father. 
	When he was 17 he managed to talk his father into taking him under hs wing and training him to become a fellow cleric of Erasil. In the course of travelling with his father on his circuit however he was horrified to learn that his mother Sara was just one of Kindals many human 'wives' and that the cad had several other half-human offspring. While his faith in his father was shattered he remains a devout follower of Erasil. He has broken off contact with his elven father but reconciled himself with his family in swinedon and still corrosponds regularly with his mother (although she is ageing now with human rapidity.) He took the surname Elmwise to signify his break with his father and as a reminder of his deeds. (He met his first half-sister Sinead in the town of Elmdale.)
	He has taken on his adult duties as a cleric and works a small circuit of mining towns throughout the Dragon's teeth foothills tending to the small farming communities that feed the miners as well as performing what services he can in the mining towns. He has a private horror of commiting his fathers mistakes, and while handsome enough, he maintains a distance from almost all. 






[/sblock]

[sblock= Combat Info] Combat Information - Sam Elmwise

HP: 26

AC: 10 (base) + 4( armour) + 2(dex) = 16

Saves:
Fort 3 + 0 = 3
Ref  1 + 2 = 3
Will 3 + 3 = 6

BAB +2
CMB +2

Melee +2
Ranged +4

Weapons:
Dagger 1d4 (19-20) +2 to hit
Masterwork Longbow 1d8 (x3) +5 to hit 100' range increment[/sblock]

[sblock=Animal Companion]
"Chitters"
Celestial Monkey 
Size/Type: Tiny Magical Beast (Extraplanar) 
Hit Dice: 1d8 (4 hp) 
Initiative: +2 
Speed: 30 ft. (6 squares), climb 30 ft. 
Armor Class: 14 (+2 size, +2 Dex), touch 14, flat-footed 12 
Base Attack/Grapple: +0/-12 
Attack: Bite +4 melee (1d3-4) 
Full Attack: Bite +4 melee (1d3-4) 
Space/Reach: 2½ ft./0 ft. 
Special Attacks: Smite Evil 
Special Qualities: Low-light vision, darkvision 60ft., resistance to acid 5, cold 5, and electricity 5, spell resistance 6 
Saves: Fort +2, Ref +4, Will +1 
Abilities: Str 3, Dex 15, Con 10, Int 3, Wis 12, Cha 5 
Skills: Balance +12, Climb +10, Escape Artist +4,
Hide +10, Listen +3, Spot +3 
Feats: Agile, Weapon Finesse
Alignment: chaotic good 

The statistics presented here can describe any arboreal monkey that is no bigger than a housecat, such as a colobus or capuchin. 

Combat
Monkeys generally flee into the safety of the trees, but if cornered can fight ferociously. 

Skills
Monkeys have a +8 racial bonus on Balance and Climb checks. They can always choose to take 10 on Climb checks, even if rushed or threatened. They use their Dexterity modifier instead of their Strength modifier for Climb checks. 

Celestial Monkey
These celestial creatures are commonly summoned by the summon monster I spell. 

Combat
Smite Evil (Su)
Once per day a celestial monkey can make a normal melee attack to deal 1 point of extra damage against an evil foe.

Tricks Known: Attack (all), Come, Defend, Down, Fetch, Heel, Perform
[/sblock]


----------



## Mark Chance (Mar 31, 2009)

Well, looks like our party will be:

Shayuri: some sort of sorcerer
ghostcat: Piedra Odio, dwarf ranger 2
kinem: Jon Tomes, human rogue 1/fighter 1
Andor: Sam Elmwise, half-elf cleric 2

Shayuri, you still there?

BTW: Woo hoo! I scored 274 out of 300 on my state exam for certification in special education. First major state-imposed hurdle out of the way. I rule.


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 31, 2009)

Yep! Just been juggling the concepts. Finally settled.

Mellisande, the gnome fey sorceress!

Okay then!

[sblock]Name: Mellisande
Race: Gnome
Class/Level: Sorceror 2
Gender: Female
Exp: 4750

Desc
Mellisande is a extraordinarily beautiful woman...if you happen to be three feet tall. To all but the most openminded of larger folk her appearance comes to an almost overpowering cuteness. Large, innocent-looking eyes, round cheeks, beaming dimpled smile...it is alarmingly easy to forget what she's capable of. She routinely changes her hair color with simple glamors that come naturally to gnomes, favoring bizarre shades of pink and violet and green, and most often fashioning it into pigtails or other more outlandish styles. Her clothing too tends towards the flamboyant, bright colors of a performer...though she favors loose, even baggy breeches full of pockets to skirts because of her 'active lifestyle.'

Strength (STR) 9
Dexterity (DEX) 14
Constitution (CON) 14
Intelligence (INT) 10
Wisdom (WIS) 10
Charisma (CHA) 19

Alignment: Chaotic Good
AC: 13 (10 + 2 dex + 1 size)
Hit Points: 17/17
(Rolled hit points for 2nd level: 5  Roll Lookup )
Movement: 30' ground

Init: +2
Base Attack Bonus: +1
Melee Attack: +1
Ranged Attack: +4
Fort: +2
Reflex: +2
Will: +3

Race Abilities
+2 Con, +2 Cha, -2 Str
Small size (+1 AC, +1 attk, +4 Stealth checks
Slow- 20 ft base speed
Low-Light vision
Keen senses (+2 on smell- and touch-based Percept. checks)
Obsessive (+2 Craft or Profession of choice)
Illusion resist (+2 save vs. illus. spells or fx)
Gnome Magic (+1 Illusion DC, SLA 1/day: dancing lights, ghost sound, prestidigitation, speak w/ animals)
treat wpn w/ "gnome" in name as martial wpn.
Hatred (+1 attk vs. reptilian or goblin subtypes)
+4 AC vs. giant type monsters

Class Abilities:
Eschew Materials
Bloodline: Fey
- Laughing Touch (Su) melee touch, target can only take move action for 1rnd (1/day/target)
Class Skill: Knowledge (nature).
Bonus Spells: 
Entangle (3rd)
Hideous laughter (5th)
Deep slumber (7th)
Poison (9th)
Tree stride (11th)
Mislead (13th)
Phase door (15th)
Irresistible dance (17th)
Shapechange (19th)
Bonus Feats:
Dodge, Improved Initiative, Lightning Reflexes, Mobility, Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot, Quicken Spell, Skill Focus (Knowledge [nature])
Cantrips: All 0 level spells usable at will as SLA's.

Skills: 
Bluff +9 (2 rank + 4 cha + 3 class)
Spellcraft +5 (2 rank + 3 class)
Use Magic Device +9 (2 rank + 4 cha + 3 class)

Feats
Point Blank Shot

Languages - Common, Gnome, Sylvan

Spellcasting: Sorc CL 1, DC 14+lvl
Slots: 1 - 5/5
Known
0: Ray of Frost, Prestidigitation, Mage Hand, Message, Detect Magic
1: Shield, Color Spray (DC 16)

Money - 153gp

Weapons -
Small MW Light Crossbow, +5 to hit, 1d6 dmg, 19-20x2, 2lbs, 335gp
10 bolts, 1lb
Small Dagger, +1 to hit, 1d3-1 dmg, 19-20x2, 1lb, 1gp

Armour -
	None

Gear -
Small Backpack, 2gp, .5lb
2 small belt pouches, 2gp, .25lb
Small Waterskin, 1gp, 1lb		
Sunrod, 2gp, 1lb
Flask of acid, 10gp, 1lb
2 smokesticks, 40gp,1lb

Magic -
Scroll: Mage Armor, 25gp
Scroll: Disguise Self, 25gp
Scroll: Knock, 150gp
Scroll: Invisibility, 150gp

Background: 

For all Mellisande's eternal optimism and seemingly carefree demeanor, she has an incredible tenacity fueled by a life of hardship and loneliness. She is an anomaly, even among the gnomes of Varisia...she was a foundling, adopted by a well-meaning Varisian couple who didn't understand that a gnome child was at best not just a very small baby. And Mellisande was unusual, even for gnomes. Frightened by the strange hauntings that seemed to pursue the baby...unearthly noises and strange lights, the couple gave her up to an orphanage in Sandpoint. There she spent most of her childhood, constantly getting into trouble.

Finally, chafing under the restrictions of the orphanage, Mellisande escaped out into the city at large...where she quickly found she wasn't ready for getting by. Rather than admit defeat though, she lived a hard life on the streets of Feldspar until she discovered that the magical tricks she'd used to amuse herself at the expense of humorless nuns could also be turned into viable moneymaking gambits. Ranging from legitimate trades of services to outright cons, Mellisande used her childlike looks, persuasive tongue, and magical talents in a variety of schemes that earned her plenty of gold...and plenty of enemies among those she rooked. And since she took some care to target those who she felt 'had it coming' in some way, those enemies tended to be wealthy and powerful.

Perhaps it was time, she decided, to seek some other line of work. And as fate would have it, that's when she saw the posting from the council urgently requesting the help of talented individuals...[/sblock]


----------



## Mark Chance (Mar 31, 2009)

Shayuri said:


> Are we allowed to use Magic Item Compendium, or just the Pathfinder magic items?




Just PF magic items, please.


----------



## Andor (Mar 31, 2009)

Mark Chance said:


> Well, looks like our party will be:
> 
> BTW: Woo hoo! I scored 274 out of 300 on my state exam for certification in special education. First major state-imposed hurdle out of the way. I rule.




Congradulations!

btw I added his animal companion to his sheet. It's a celestial rhesus monkey called "Mr. Chitters". He's spent months training it, and it's mostly well behaved now. Mostly. (pesky "always chaotic" alignment)


----------



## Ambrus (Mar 31, 2009)

Mark Chance said:


> I've not heard from Ambrus since his first and only post herein, so I'm not sure if there's a character forthcoming or not.



Just to make clear, I haven't really come up with a character concept I like within the set parameters so I'll pass on this game. There seems to be plenty of interested players besides. So have fun you guys.


----------



## ghostcat (Mar 31, 2009)

Mark Chance said:


> BTW: Woo hoo! I scored 274 out of 300 on my state exam for certification in special education. First major state-imposed hurdle out of the way. I rule.




Well done. Onward and upward as they say.

Will I need my horse (who I have decided to call Windwalker) to get to the mines or can I leave him in the town stables?


----------



## Mark Chance (Apr 2, 2009)

ghostcat said:


> Will I need my horse (who I have decided to call Windwalker) to get to the mines or can I leave him in the town stables?




Either/or. The mines aren't so far out of town that hiking is a problem.

I'm going to do my best to get this game started tomorrow. I'll be home at a decent hour since my kids don't have track practice.


----------



## Neurotic (Apr 2, 2009)

*Interested*

Sorry I missed this last week due to illness 

Are you still taking?

And would Artificer be allowed under Pathfinder? I'm not sure which of the base classes are already transferred. 

Maybe Spellthief would pass? Especialy if some of usualy pointed out weaknesses are remedied (poor reflex save for class with trapfinding/roguish feel; maybe bard spell progression), there are plenty of such 'corrections', but I'd play one even without them...

If you are still recruiting, that is...


----------



## Andor (Apr 2, 2009)

Neurotic said:


> Sorry I missed this last week due to illness
> 
> Are you still taking?
> 
> ...




I think we're full up, but in case I'm wrong you can get the pathfinder beta for free here.


----------



## Mark Chance (Apr 3, 2009)

Neurotic said:


> If you are still recruiting, that is...




Full up at the moment. To answer your questions, I want characters to stick with just the PF beta.


----------



## Mark Chance (Apr 3, 2009)

We're up and running!



http://www.enworld.org/forum/4738075-post1.html


----------



## Neurotic (Apr 3, 2009)

No problem. And thanks for the link, I already have beta, I play duskblade in one other PF game. That's why I didn't think it would be problem to take Spellthief (there is little difference in game mechanics)...

If you need a player at some time later, please let me know. Or if you need player in another game...


----------



## kinem (Apr 6, 2009)

MC, I spent all of Jon's starting funds on big ticket items.  This may have backfired as now he doesn't have any arrows.  Would he have picked some up in town on the way in?

Or, if need be, I could downgrade his bow to make funds for miscellaneous gear.  If he gets some real money, he'd want to upgrade the bow anyway.


----------



## Andor (Apr 6, 2009)

kinem said:


> MC, I spent all of Jon's starting funds on big ticket items.  This may have backfired as now he doesn't have any arrows.  Would he have picked some up in town on the way in?
> 
> Or, if need be, I could downgrade his bow to make funds for miscellaneous gear.  If he gets some real money, he'd want to upgrade the bow anyway.




If you mention the lack to Sam (who carries a bow and is a cleric of the god of hunting) he'll happily spot you the money till we get paid. In fact I'll just note the 1gp on his char sheet.


----------



## kinem (Apr 7, 2009)

Thanks, Andor.  It's up to MC to say if we could have already done that in town.


----------



## Mark Chance (Apr 9, 2009)

Sorry I've been out of the loop. I've not had Internet access most of the week. Rassin-frassin Comcast.

I've got a long weekend. I'll get caught up ASAP.

Kinem: No problem about the arrows. Adjust equipment as needed.


----------



## Andor (Apr 14, 2009)

Mark Chance said:


> Sorry I've been out of the loop. I've not had Internet access most of the week. Rassin-frassin Comcast.
> 
> I've got a long weekend. I'll get caught up ASAP.
> 
> Kinem: No problem about the arrows. Adjust equipment as needed.




Internet problems again?


----------



## Mark Chance (Apr 16, 2009)

Andor said:


> Internet problems again?




Some, but also just generally feeling like crap. I'm becoming increasingly disenchanted with my job, and it's affecting my attitude at home. I've got to get my act back together, which I'm going to start on ASAP.


----------



## kinem (Apr 16, 2009)

MC, I hope things take a turn for the better.


----------



## Mark Chance (Apr 17, 2009)

Danke. It'll all work out one way or the other. As Thomas Aquinas observed, times are never so bad a good man can't live through them.


----------



## Mark Chance (Apr 22, 2009)

Well, it took some doing (and some minor DM fiating in a couple instances), but I got all of my games updated tonight. Not too bad for someone whose recently fought off strep and a runaway truck.


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 22, 2009)

Well done sir! We salute you!


----------



## Mark Chance (Apr 22, 2009)

Shayuri said:


> Well done sir! We salute you!




That seems appropriate. After all, I am one of those about to rock!


----------



## Andor (Apr 30, 2009)

Hmmm. 8 days have passed since the last post....

If things continued for our GM as they had been going this probably means an armoured truck drove off an overpass and squished him into refried beans.


----------



## Mark Chance (May 2, 2009)

Andor said:


> Hmmm. 8 days have passed since the last post....
> 
> If things continued for our GM as they had been going this probably means an armoured truck drove off an overpass and squished him into refried beans.




Nothing quite that dramatic. My daughter is sick again (asthma-related) and a week of nothing but standardized testing for my students at school has sucked the joy out of my life.

Still, I've not given up! Things will get updated ASAP.


----------



## Andor (May 4, 2009)

Mark Chance said:


> Nothing quite that dramatic. My daughter is sick again (asthma-related) and a week of nothing but standardized testing for my students at school has sucked the joy out of my life.
> 
> Still, I've not given up! Things will get updated ASAP.




Awww. I hope your daughter feels better. And passing out standardized tests is a wonderful opportunity to practice your manaical laugh, a needed skill for all GMs. 

Oh, hey that new xp bumps us up to 3rd. Do you want us to level now? Or wait for an appropriate moment?


----------



## Mark Chance (May 9, 2009)

Updates later today (or maybe tomorrow). I was going to handle things last night, but I played an impromptu one-on-one game of _Mutants & Masterminds_ with my son instead.


----------



## Shayuri (May 9, 2009)

Heee. No one can fault you for that. 

In other news...there's a rumor we're level 3 now? Were we that close to leveling at game start?


----------



## Mark Chance (May 10, 2009)

PCs started with 4750 XP and earned 450 XP for their first encounter. That's 5200 XP total, which is enough for 3rd level using PF "medium" advancement. I like to start PbP PCs close to their next level to create the illusion of accomplishment early in the game.



So, yes, you all can update your characters. Keep in mind that you've not spent enough time in this strange new world to learn much about its ways and technologies. For the time being, no one gets to be proficient with firearms.


----------



## Shayuri (May 10, 2009)

Aww...but I picked up a gun and looked into the barrel and everything! Surely that means I'm a sharpshooter now. (^_^)


----------



## kinem (May 11, 2009)

I updated my post here.  We don't yet have a proper rogues' gallery, which would be better.


----------



## ghostcat (May 11, 2009)

Piedra updated.


----------



## Andor (May 14, 2009)

Sam was updated days ago...

*jeopardy music plays for the GM*


----------



## Andor (May 19, 2009)

Two weeks since the last update...

MC if the game dies the Nazis win. THE NAZIS WIN! Do you want that on your conscience?


----------



## Mark Chance (May 20, 2009)

Andor said:


> MC if the game dies the Nazis win. THE NAZIS WIN! Do you want that on your conscience?




No! No, I don't! 

Sorry for the silence. I was waylaid by the blue meanies. Haven't done much lately except work and be surly. I'm updating one game a night starting tonight, starting with The Fog of War. With luck, by the time I get them all done, I'll still have players.



As per the request: The Fog of War RG.


----------



## Andor (May 21, 2009)

Mark Chance said:


> As per the request:




Woot! Thank you.


----------



## Shayuri (May 24, 2009)

Mellisande is leveled to 3, posted in the RG, and ready to go!

Going to 3 reminded me of how much I really, really, like the Pathfinder rules for sorcerors.


----------



## Andor (Jun 5, 2009)

You OK MC?


----------



## Mark Chance (Jun 6, 2009)

Andor said:


> You OK MC?




Well, I've been better. 

Sorry for the non-posting (again). As you may have read elsewhere, I teach emotionally-disturbed teenagers who live in a residential treatment center but attend classes in an on-site school. Due to an escalation of behaviors, some potentially dangerous, we went to shut down, which means the students lost the privilege of leaving the RTC during the school day. This necessitated me completely retooling my lesson plans. Then, as some students regained their privileges while others didn't, lesson plans continued to be disrupted almost on a daily basis. On top of all this, my instructional assistant hurt her back and was out most of the week. Finally, as if this weren't enough, my wife Katrina contracted a staph infection on her leg that rapidly turned into a huge boil that regularly vented blood by the tablespoonful.

Good times, eh?

I've certainly not given up on this game or you players. I hope the feeling is mutual. Things will be updated today.


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 6, 2009)

Meep. You've got enough to worry about without worrying about an online game, sounds like. 

Update whenever you can...and if you have the time maybe just keep us posted about when and if you can post...but I'm sure we're all a patient bunch, and can respect your RL situation.


----------



## kinem (Jun 6, 2009)

What she said ...


----------



## ghostcat (Jun 6, 2009)

Wow. I thought we were having a bad year but you're having it even worse.

Keep your spirits up and come back when you can.


----------



## Andor (Jun 10, 2009)

Shayuri said:


> despite her size and demeanor, she's not a child and she's not a midget. Her body is fully developed, if in miniature, and her proportions are all exactly like a normal human being...just smaller. Like a large living doll.




Hey, careful with that stuff. We're on earth now. Someone might have read 'Lolita'.  ;-P


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 10, 2009)

*shrug*

I'm only a messenger of the truth.

She's a gnome, not a kid. There's a pic in the PHB and everything. Definitely not a kid.

No worries though. She's not into humans that way.


----------



## Andor (Jun 11, 2009)

Shayuri said:


> No worries though. She's not into humans that way.




Good thing. That'd be squicky.

Heh. Although for one character I did describe a family reunion that included "even his black sheep uncle and his creepy halfling girlfriend."


----------



## Mark Chance (Jun 15, 2009)

Woo hoo!

It's summer! I'm done working full time until mid-August!

I'm still teaching some credit recovery stuff for high schoolers on a half-day schedule, so I'm not completely at loose ends. Still, I'll be able to stay caught up with my games much more easily now that I can do something other than work, sleep, and eat.

Updates start tomorrow!

Woo hoo!


----------



## Andor (Jun 15, 2009)

Woot! Go school year!


----------



## Mark Chance (Jun 18, 2009)

The game is updated.


----------



## Andor (Jun 23, 2009)

Ha this is a really entertaining bit of roleplaying. I'm jewish, my mother, uncle and grandmother spent 2 years in a NAZI POW camp desperatly hiding the fact that they are jews. And now I'm playing a polytheistic cleric grilling some poor polish Rabbi about his being the good guy in the depths of the holocaust.


----------



## Andor (Jul 15, 2009)

I'm going away for a few weeks. I expect I will have irregular internet access so I will try to keep up but may take a day or 2. ^^;


----------



## Mark Chance (Aug 2, 2009)

Holy crap! I can log on!

With luck, whatever gremlin has kept me off ENWorld for several days has been found and defeated. I've got Mass to got to in a bit followed by a birthday party. I'll do my best to start updating my games this evening.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 2, 2009)

Yeah, it's up again, but it's slooooowwwww...

My posting's down to a crawl. Most people's postings are.

Hopefully they'll get this fixed, whatever it is.


----------



## Mark Chance (Aug 18, 2009)

The new turn is (finally) up.

Also, if you're interested in quality crunch for 3.0/3.5, check out _Trailblazer_. I reviewed the introduction, and based on its strengths alone think this PDF is worth acquiring.


----------



## ghostcat (Aug 18, 2009)

Mark, I am confusing player knowledge with character knowledge.  As in, this appears to be a near Real-World universe.

The question is, "have the characters been told anything that would imply that magic is unknown on this world?"


----------



## Mark Chance (Aug 18, 2009)

ghostcat said:


> The question is, "have the characters been told anything that would imply that magic is unknown on this world?"




Yes, you have. At a minimum, in the meeting with Tevye, he mentioned things such as their not being other races than human, and he expressed great amusement at a common cantrip. Tevye was also quite amazed by the purification of the rotten potatoes. Assuming that magic is unknown isn't too great a stretch.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 13, 2009)

I have bad news:



Mark Chance said:


> Someone please do me a favor. Hit the OOC links in my sig and let people know that I've been delayed by life again. My new child has apparently died in utero. It's going to take at least a few days for things to return to something passing normal around here.
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## kinem (Sep 13, 2009)

MC, sorry, not sure what to say


----------



## Mark Chance (Sep 23, 2009)

Hello! Things are gradually approaching what passes for normal. I'm going to get the game moving again ASAP. I guess then we'll find out if I still have players.


----------



## Andor (Sep 28, 2009)

Still here. Condolences on your loss.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 28, 2009)

Heil...I mean...here.


----------



## ghostcat (Sep 28, 2009)

Still around. You have my condolences Mark.


----------



## Mark Chance (Nov 2, 2009)

Well, I don't know if I have any players left after how long it's taking me to crawl out of my hole, but I have updated the game.


----------



## ghostcat (Nov 3, 2009)

Welcome back Mark. Don't know about the others but I'm still around.


----------



## kinem (Nov 3, 2009)

Welcome back!


----------



## Mark Chance (Nov 13, 2009)

Have we lost Andor?


----------



## Mark Chance (Nov 18, 2009)

My brain finally turned on, and I sent Andor a PM about the game. I'll update the in-game thread tonight.


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 18, 2009)

Squee is the noise I make.


----------



## Mark Chance (Nov 19, 2009)

Got in touch with Andor. He should be making his grand re-appearance soon.

I added a DM post to the in-character thread.


----------



## Andor (Nov 20, 2009)

Back. Re all. ^^


----------



## Mark Chance (Nov 27, 2009)

FYI: I'm heading out of town tomorrow afternoon for a couple of days. I'll be back Sunday afternoon. I'm not taking the laptop with me, so I'm almost certainly Internet-less during that time.


----------



## Mark Chance (Dec 7, 2009)

I'll get the game updated tomorrow. Been a busy weekend, what with putting up decorations, helping my son with his science project, shopping for clothes for my daughter's first concert, and the launch of Spes Magna's newsletter subscription.

Whew!


----------



## Mark Chance (Dec 22, 2009)

*Shayuri & ghostcat:* It really bugs me that your PCs are still dragging from the train. It dawned on me that we were on hiatus for so long that we may have forgotten this Special Consideration:

_The party has discovered that the pull of gravity is less than normal for them. The following game effects should be remembered: +5 Str for carrying capacity, +2 on CMB checks, +2 on Acrobatics, Climb, and Swim checks, and +10 feet base speed. If applicable, work these into your posts, to include your characters' reactions to the effects._

Also, given that both your characters have hold of the car, another +2 circumstance bonus to Climb seems appropriate. Please retcon your posts with these bonuses.

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 22, 2009)

That's very generous of you. Horrifyingly, I had already included the +2 bonus into my stats.

The additional +2 you're granting now won't make any difference...though it may save Mellisande from taking a tumble by falling clean off the train. 

It's a pity, since I like the idea of Melli being good at scampering about and climbing trees and such...but really, even if Climb WAS a class skill, these rolls are shabby enough I still wouldn't be making them. Sometimes things just don't work out. Fortunately, Mellisande is kind of a comic-relief hero, so her doing pratfalls during a battle is actually fairly dramatically appropriate.


----------



## ghostcat (Dec 22, 2009)

Thanks Mark. The +2 circumstance bonus is just enough for Piedra to scramble on to the train.


----------



## Mark Chance (Dec 23, 2009)

Excellent. The Climb checks seemed like a good idea, but I forgot (a) how slow PbP moves and (b) that adventure design that ends up excluding PCs from the action isn't good design.

I'm going to make a push to get everything updated tomorrow. I only work a half-day, which is good except for the fact that I don't get paid if I don't work. Ah well.

FYI: I'm out of town for a couple of days starting Friday.


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 23, 2009)

Well, someone who got up to the top could always lower a hand down to Mellisande. No need this has to separate us. It could just put a couple of PC's out of the action for a round or two as punishment for rolling poorly.


----------



## ghostcat (Dec 23, 2009)

Piedra is now on the steps and intends to "aid another" on Mellisande. However, IC really hates me at the moment so don't count on me being much help.


----------



## Mark Chance (Jan 8, 2010)

No, I've not given up on the game. I just haven't quite got back into the swing of things after the holidays. Add to this me being a bit behind for the release of _Fencing & Firearms_ combined with me going on a men's retreat this weekend.

I'll be back home Sunday after lunch. Depending on what homework the kids have left to do, I should be able to jump back on my much-neglected DMing duties.


----------



## Mark Chance (Jan 30, 2010)

Is this game still viable? It seems to be gasping for air, which I'm sure is entirely my fault.


----------



## ghostcat (Jan 30, 2010)

I'm still interested. So I hope we can keep the game going.


----------



## CardboardTube Knight (Jan 30, 2010)

Is there room for another player?


----------



## Mark Chance (Jan 30, 2010)

ghostcat said:


> I'm still interested. So I hope we can keep the game going.




Well, that's good to hear. I'd rather not kill the game, my erratic behavior notwithstanding. So, cool! I'll get my act together and get this game back on track (get it? track? y'all are on a train?) before the weekend's done.





CardboardTube Knight said:


> Is there room for another player?




Well, maybe, sort of. The set up makes sticking in a new character both easy but also problematic. Cryptic, huh? Let me mull a bit.


----------



## CardboardTube Knight (Jan 31, 2010)

Lol, I see--easy and problematic. Sounds interesting.


----------



## kinem (Jan 31, 2010)

MC, if you want to speed up combat - and I don't see why you wouldn't if you want the game to go well - here's what I do as a PBP DM:

- Asking players to roll initiative is a waste of time, as is waiting for the next guy (or gal) in the initiative order.

So what I do is that the DM rolls initiative for the PCs as a group, using their best init mod.  When it's the PCs' turn to act, they act in order of posting - first post first served. The DM resolves whatever is needed (such as enemy mortality) after each post, if he gets to it before the others post.  Then the NPCs act, and then the PCs, etc.

- I also prefer that the DM makes most rolls. If the player wants he can roll on IC; otherwise, the DM rolls.


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 31, 2010)

Kinem has the right of it. Invisible Castle is a finnicky thing, and sometimes people (or me at least) make posts from places that Invisible Castle is less accessible, or non-accessible. Or -would- make posts, if you get my drift.


----------



## CardboardTube Knight (Jan 31, 2010)

Well here's a suggestion and I know I'm not in the game or anything. But in my home game (the one I run) I just have everyone post five rounds worth of action after they roll battle order. So they come in, roll Initiative, post their saves and any things like armor class. (so I can roll those easier) then they post five rounds worth of actions for the battle and when all of them have posted, or most of them, I finish out the battle.


----------



## kinem (Jan 31, 2010)

CTK, while I'm sure that speeds up combat, I can't see that system as being much fun. The battlefield can change a lot from one player's action to the next, much more in 5 rounds, and players want to react to it.

Combat is and should be a fun part of D&D; I don't want to get it out of the way, I just want to get it _under_way at a reasonable pace.


----------



## CardboardTube Knight (Jan 31, 2010)

I guess I implemented that system because it was used first on me and we didn't really want to spend super long amount of times in combat.


----------



## Mark Chance (Feb 1, 2010)

kinem said:


> So what I do is that the DM rolls initiative for the PCs as a group, using their best init mod.  When it's the PCs' turn to act, they act in order of posting - first post first served. The DM resolves whatever is needed (such as enemy mortality) after each post, if he gets to it before the others post.  Then the NPCs act, and then the PCs, etc.




That sounds like a plan, kinem, although I do prefer to wait until everyone has posted before working on the resolution.



kinem said:


> I also prefer that the DM makes most rolls. If the player wants he can roll on IC; otherwise, the DM rolls.




This I'm not as keen on as I don't like taking the time to look up character stats, et cetera. If such information is provided to me, I can handle the dice rolling if necessary or requested.

So, in a bit, I'm going to hop over the IC thread and officially declare the first round of combat started with the PCs getting to go first.



CardboardTube Knight said:


> Is there room for another player?




Sure, why not? Head back to the first post of this thread for character specifics. Work out where your character was and what he was doing when the mysterious fog sucked him into a strange new world.


----------



## ghostcat (Feb 2, 2010)

Mark.  What's the DC for climbing the train's ladder.  Also, is it a move action.


----------



## Mark Chance (Feb 2, 2010)

ghostcat said:


> Mark.  What's the DC for climbing the train's ladder.  Also, is it a move action.




DC 5 as a move action to move 1/4 base speed. DC 10 lets you move at 1/2 speed. It's 10 feet to the top (since the entire world is measured in 5-foot increments ).


----------



## CardboardTube Knight (Feb 3, 2010)

Wanted to say I am not *quite* sure I get the character creation rules. I definitely want to make one but I just want to be clear on some things. 

This part: 



> 4. Each character receives 5d4+5 points to spend on increasing his basic attributes, bought according to Table 2-1: Ability Score Costs. Use Invisible Castle for this roll as well.




I am not all that clear on that part. Also the thing says out of the Beta, so are the classes on the SDR like the witch and all of those okay? They're on the SDR after all.


----------



## Mark Chance (Feb 3, 2010)

CardboardTube Knight said:


> I am not all that clear on that part. Also the thing says out of the Beta, so are the classes on the SDR like the witch and all of those okay? They're on the SDR after all.




Doh! I forgot that this game started with the Beta rules. Give me a day or so to sort things out. I'm a bit under the weather right now due to an infection swelling up part of my face.


----------



## CardboardTube Knight (Feb 4, 2010)

Face infection...wow man are you okay? And I can wait, its cool.


----------



## Mark Chance (Feb 4, 2010)

CardboardTube Knight said:


> Face infection...wow man are you okay? And I can wait, its cool.




I'll live. 

Regarding your character, the full PF SRD is available. That doesn't seem unreasonable.

Since the other characters are beta (right?), should they be updated?

The continuation of the game will happen, but probably not today.


----------



## CardboardTube Knight (Feb 4, 2010)

I am not sure what the difference between the beta and the full are, that's why I asked. But I am pretty sure the Witch, Oracle and some those classes were added.


----------



## ghostcat (Feb 4, 2010)

The Witch and Oracle classes are part of the Pathfinder Advanced Player's Guide, which is scheduled for later in the year. The current classes have been made available for Playtesting. Therefore, its up to Mark as to whether or not to allow them.

BTW. Four APG classes have been released so far. Another two are due for release shortly. The full class descriptions are available in a couple of, free, PDFs. Available from the Paizo site.


----------



## CardboardTube Knight (Feb 4, 2010)

There's actually six classes and one revised one: 

http://www.d20pfsrd.com/extras/advanced-player-s-guide-playtest


----------



## kinem (Feb 9, 2010)

MC, I hope you feel better.


----------



## Mark Chance (Feb 9, 2010)

I am. Thank you.

For those interested, I've briefly chronicled my adventures pre- and during-nasal-staph-infection phase:

Spes Magna Games » Con-Jour 2010
Spes Magna Games » Nasal Boils



I'm back at work this week, and I also had to extend my hours. I've missed so much work lately, and I don't get paid when I don't work. Bummer.

In any event, I'm going to start getting caught up on game stuff over the next few days.


----------



## CardboardTube Knight (Feb 11, 2010)

Good to hear you're back in action.


----------



## ghostcat (Feb 16, 2010)

First off, my pitiful roll means that Piedra does not even manage to climb the stairs. However, if your giving me a free pass then I won't argue.

Second. Does Piedra have a shot at the two guards he spotted. If so, can he use his crossbow from the steps or will he have to use one of the guns, which he does not trust.


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 16, 2010)

I am a little mystified as to Mellisande's position. Is she still on the ladder? If so, who has line of sight/effect to us (and conversely, us to them)?


----------



## Mark Chance (Feb 16, 2010)

ghostcat said:


> First off, my pitiful roll means that Piedra does not even manage to climb the stairs. However, if your giving me a free pass then I won't argue.
> 
> Second. Does Piedra have a shot at the two guards he spotted. If so, can he use his crossbow from the steps or will he have to use one of the guns, which he does not trust.






Shayuri said:


> I am a little mystified as to Mellisande's position. Is she still on the ladder? If so, who has line of sight/effect to us (and conversely, us to them)?




Rats. That's what I get for posting when I'm hopped up on antihistamines and steroids. (I had an allergic reaction to my antibiotics.) Looking back at the post, I guess some of it doesn't make much sense.

So, some minor retcon: Piedra's at the top of the ladder with line-of-sight on the guards, who've not spotted Mellisande, since she's below Piedra on the ladder.

That make sense?


----------



## ghostcat (Feb 16, 2010)

Not really. With a 4 on his climb roll, Piedra should still be at the bottom of the ladder handing on for dear life. However, I am not one to look a gift horse in the mouth.


----------



## Mark Chance (Feb 17, 2010)

Yeah, it's time for some freebies. Piedra's up the ladder this round. Everyone next round. Don't bother with rolls. This has dragged on too long due to my inconsistencies. Time to kick the narrative in the butt.

On the plus side, I've been let go again, so after tomorrow, I'm unemployed and will have more time to post.


----------



## Mark Chance (Mar 20, 2010)

Well, me neglecting y'all has paid off. I got a bunch of Spes Magna writing done, and I found a new job. I'm going to get all of my games updated this weekend, starting with _Fog of War_.


----------



## kinem (Mar 20, 2010)

Congrats MC!


----------

